# Estaba diciendo/decía



## Salazaar

Hi. Can I ask you what is the difference between 'estaba diciendo' and 'decía'?  I see the use of gerund in the first one, but both can be translated as 'was saying'. So the question is, what's the difference?


----------



## flljob

"Cuando era niño decía muchas tonterías" no se puede sustituir por "Cuando era niño estaba diciendo muchas tonterías".


----------



## Salazaar

So what's the difference?


----------



## Ynez

Good question. This is my new quest...to understand this 

From the good example fljob gave, we can now say that when "decía" (el imperfecto) is used to talk about general habit in the past (used to say), we could change it by "solía decir" but not "estaba diciendo".

There must be more cases where "decía" and "estaba diciendo" are not the same. Bring some example 

Caminaba por la calle cuando el teléfono sonó = Estaba caminando por la calle cuando el teléfono sonó

Iba a ese parque cuando era niña = Solía ir a ese parque cuando era niña

Todo esto es generalizando un poco, siempre podríamos encontrar pequeños matices


----------



## xqby

Flljob, ¿te suena rara la segunda frase? Porque la traducción que se me ocurrió es un poco extraño en inglés.

Literally:
"Cuando era niño decía muchas tonterías" -> "When I was a boy I said a lot of silly things."
"Cuando era niño estaba diciendo muchas tonterías" -> "When I was a boy I was saying a lot of silly things."


----------



## Ynez

xqby said:


> "Cuando era niño estaba diciendo muchas tonterías" -> "When I was a boy I was saying a lot of silly things."



We would not use that sentence. Would you in English?


----------



## xqby

Nope, not so much. Maybe Salazaar is confusing "estuve diciendo" and "decía" though, as the two are (to my knowledge) much more interchangeable.

"La noche pasada tomé tres botellas de vino y [estuve diciendo]/[decía] muchas tonterías."
"Last night I drank three bottles of wine and was saying a lot of silly things."


----------



## Ynez

xqby said:


> Nope, not so much. Maybe Salazaar is confusing "estuve diciendo" and "decía" though, as the two are (to my knowledge) much more interchangeable.
> 
> "La noche pasada tomé tres botellas de vino y [estuve diciendo]/[decía] muchas tonterías."
> "Last night I drank three bottles of wine and was saying a lot of silly things."



Your example is correct and a good one...I'll think about it tomorrow. It brings new exceptions/ideas to the topic


----------



## Oldy Nuts

La señal que acabamos de pasar decía PELIGRO -> La señal que acabamos de pasar estaba diciendo PELIGRO.
Mi abuelo decía que la letra con sangre entra -> Mi abuelo estaba diciendo que la letra con sangre entra.
En la portada de la revista decía que... -> En la portada de la revista estaba diciendo que...

Pero

Ocurrió mientras el locutor decía/estaba diciendo la hora.


----------



## De Bezetene

> Your example is correct and a good one...I'll think about it tomorrow. It brings new exceptions/ideas to the topic


 
I disagree. 

The correct Spanish sentence should be: 
*Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y dije muchas tonterías.*
The sentence sounds 'off' with the other verb conjugations.


The correct English sentence should be:
*Last night I drank three bottles of wine and said a lot of silly things.*
The sentence with *was saying* sounds very informal in English. It would not be acceptable in a formal text.


----------



## xqby

I can't imagine why anyone would need to talk about drinking wine and babbling in a formal text, but I suppose that's neither here nor there.

It still sounds correct to me given context, though perhaps I ought to have included it originally: 
"Last night I drank three bottles of wine and was saying a lot of silly things. My girlfriend showed up unexpectedly while I was doing so and didn't find it nearly as amusing."

Same thing with the Spanish imperfect: it sets the scene of what was happening before being interrupted by another action.


----------



## De Bezetene

> I can't imagine why anyone would need to talk about drinking wine and babbling in a formal text, but I suppose that's neither here nor there.


 
Let's not be silly now.  I made the comment in relation to the construction, not to the specific context.

And yes, you do need to mention another action for the tense to work, in both Spanish and English,


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I agree with De Bezetene. Around here, "Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y estuve diciendo muchas tonterías" would be acceptable, although it would be more normal with "hablando" instead of "diciendo". The sentence ending in "... y decía muchas tonterías" would be considered incorrect by most, and at least strange by the rest.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

However, the point under discussion is wheter and/or when "decía" and "estaba diciendo" are interchangeable. In my first three examples of above they are not; but in my fourth, they are.


----------



## javier8907

It would be incorrect if isolated. But it could be an explanation for a previous sentence. For example:

-¿Cómo así que has pasado la noche en el cuartelillo?
-¿Te acuerdas de que anoche me bebí tres botellas de vino y estaba diciendo muchas tonterías? Pues le dije a un policía que su uniforme me ponía mucho y no se lo quiso tomar a bien.

Another one:

-Cuándo te fuiste a casa anoche?
-A las dos.
¿Y por qué tan pronto?
-Pues porque me bebí tres botellas de vino y estaba diciendo muchas tonterías.

I don't know what you mean, Oldy Nuts, by "it would be more normal with hablando". I find it much better to say "decir tonterías" than "hablar tonterías", except in few cases.



> La señal que acabamos de pasar decía PELIGRO -> La señal que acabamos de pasar estaba diciendo PELIGRO.
> Mi abuelo decía que la letra con sangre entra -> Mi abuelo estaba diciendo que la letra con sangre entra.
> En la portada de la revista decía que... -> En la portada de la revista estaba diciendo que...



The ones on the left are right and normal. The first on the right is strange, but it could be said by a superstitious person, meaning "that sign we've just passed by was saying DANGER", this is, it was _not_ a traffic sign that read "danger", but any kind of sign that was warning about a danger. The second one in the left means "My grandfather was just saying that ...". The third one is just wrong.


----------



## Salazaar

Well, I see I asked a hard question  I didn't confuse p. indefinido and p. imperfecto. Usually p. imperfecto is translated to english as past continous, for example:
"Bebía mucho cuando era un niño" - "I was drinking much when I was a child". So as gerund is translated, "estaba diciendo" - I was saying, "decíá" - I was saying.
Actually I'm not that good in Spanish yet, buy I think the difference is:
- "estaba diciendo" - was saying in a particular moment (por ejemplo "como estaba diciendo, ... - as I was saying ...)
- "decía" - used to say in past (por ejemplo "hablaba mucho con mis amigos")


----------



## Oldy Nuts

"La señal..." I was talking about was a traffic signal; I wrote just "señal" for the sake of brevity. This example would have been more clear if I had written "PARE" instead of "PELIGRO".

In my second example, "Mi abuelo decía" is closer to "my grandfather used to say"; I was thinking of my already dead granfather and again didn't say so for brevity. Therefore, "was just saying" is impossible. And in this case, "decía" and "estaba diciendo" are also not interchangeable.

I see nothing wrong in my third example; it's just a third case in which "decía" is not interchangeable with "estaba diciendo".


----------



## javargasdom

Oldy Nuts said:


> I agree with De Bezetene. Around here, "Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y estuve diciendo muchas tonterías" would be acceptable, although it would be more normal with "hablando" instead of "diciendo". The sentence ending in "... y decía muchas tonterías" would be considered incorrect by most, and at least strange by the rest.


 

*"Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y estuve diciendo muchas tonterías"* would be acceptable if some time related adverb would follow, like in:
*"Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y estuve diciendo muchas tonterías hasta que se disiparon los vapores (o hasta que me dormí)."*

Otherwise, the standard spanish speaker would say:
*"Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y dije muchas tonterías", *using the "pretérito indefinido" (same tense as *tomé*). It all happened at some time, not exactly expressed, during the night.

Some of my friends from overseas would use *hablar *instead of *decir* in this context? It's completely acceptable. Because, as in english, after three bottles of wine, one may talk for a while, before collapsing, and say nothing at all.

The sentence ending in "... y decía muchas tonterías" wouldn't fit in the context; you are right. If someone had came to your room while you were saying silly things, and next morning you had to explain your behaviour to him or her, you would say in spanish:
*"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino, y cuando tú llegaste decía (o estaba diciendo) tonterías."*


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Most definitely, not an easy question:

"De niño, Juan corría muy rápido" is not the same than "De niño, Juan estaba corriendo muy rápido"; but "Juan gritaba mientras corría" is equivalent with "Juan gritaba mientras estaba corriendo".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

javargasdom said:


> *"Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y estuve diciendo muchas tonterías"* would be acceptable if some time related adverb would follow, like in:
> *"Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y estuve diciendo muchas tonterías hasta que se disiparon los vapores (o hasta que me dormí)."*



I fully agre. However, the original question was about the interchangeability of "decía" and "estaba diciendo"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sorry, I forgot to add that in this second construction



> *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino, y cuando tú llegaste decía (o estaba diciendo) tonterías."*



"decía" and "estaba diciendo" _are_ interchangeable.


----------



## javargasdom

Oldy Nuts said:


> I fully agre. However, the original question was about the interchangeability of "decía" and "estaba diciendo"


 
Así lo entiendo. Per temo que hayamos confundido a Salazaar con alguno de los ejemplos.

Are you still following the thread, and do the examples throw some light on your doubts, Salazaar?


----------



## javargasdom

De Bezetene said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The correct Spanish sentence should be:
> *Anoche me tomé tres botellas de vino y dije muchas tonterías.*
> The sentence sounds 'off' with the other verb conjugations.
> 
> 
> The correct English sentence should be:
> *Last night I drank three bottles of wine and said a lot of silly things.*
> The sentence with *was saying* sounds very informal in English. It would not be acceptable in a formal text.


 
Right in spanish, and I'll bet for it in english.


----------



## Salazaar

Yep, I'm following the thread and I think I get it.
- "estaba diciendo" - was saying in a particular moment (por ejemplo "como estaba diciendo, ... - as I was saying ...)
- "decía" - used to say in past (por ejemplo "hablaba mucho con mis amigos") 
Do you agree with me?
p.s. *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino"* - why did you use _haber_ here?


----------



## Salazaar

Can somebody answer please? Because I see the thread went down so quickly


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me _había_ tomado = I _had_ drunk


----------



## xqby

It's the difference between "Last night I drank three bottles of wine..." and "Last night I had drunk three bottles of wine...." 
It moves the time reference from past to past perfect, as the second fits better with "y cuando tú llegaste."


----------



## Outsider

Salazaar said:


> Yep, I'm following the thread and I think I get it.
> - "estaba diciendo" - was saying in a particular moment (por ejemplo "como estaba diciendo, ... - as I was saying ...)
> - "decía" - used to say in past (por ejemplo "hablaba mucho con mis amigos")
> Do you agree with me?


It's not as black and white as that. _Estaba diciendo_ definitely denotes an ongoing action; _decía_ may or may not denote an ongoing action. They are not always interchangeable, but in some cases they are indeed interchangeable. In such cases, _decía_ tends to have a more literary ring to it, and _estaba diciendo_ tends to be more colloquial.


----------



## javier8907

> p.s. *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino"* - why did you use _haber_ here?



This one is easy. It's a precedent for a past action which happened afterwards, and it's used to mark a more distant past.



> - "estaba diciendo" - was saying in a particular moment (por ejemplo "como estaba diciendo, ... - as I was saying ...)
> - "decía" - used to say in past (por ejemplo "hablaba mucho con mis amigos")



Yes, but not only. For example, in a situation like "as I was saying", you could also used "decía". Even, for "as I was just saying", it would be perfectly normal to say "como iba diciendo.

Imagine I asked you: "So you use present simple in English for universal truths, and present continous for present actions, don't you?" You would probably think: "yes, but not always, and you're leaving out a lot".

I just recommend that you don't try to translate everything, as it can make it more difficult to understand the nuances of each language.


----------



## Salazaar

Just back to *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino" *why pluscuamperfecto here? As far as I know it is used like past perfect, somethhing happend before another thing happened, or in sentences like 'never before'.


----------



## javargasdom

xqby said:


> Nope, not so much. Maybe Salazaar is confusing "estuve diciendo" and "decía" though, as the two are (to my knowledge) much more interchangeable.
> 
> "La noche pasada tomé tres botellas de vino y [estuve diciendo]/[decía] muchas tonterías."
> "Last night I drank three bottles of wine and was saying a lot of silly things."


 
While Inez is out of reach, I would try to contribute my thoughts to this interesting, and one may say complex, subject.
I don't think that our "indefinido" in any of its forms (*dije* or *estuve* *diciendo*), can be interchanged with the "imperfecto" (*decía* or *estaba diciendo*), and still maintain the same meaning.

In the same alcohol-happy night context, one can use all four forms, but all will convey different nuances, and will need the help of, some -may be different- adverbs, to justify the tense's use. I'll try some examples, which I expect to be typical and clarifying:

1.- "Anoche bebí tres botellas de vino, y por eso *dije* muchas tonterías." 

All verbs in the "indefinido", as there is no precission in the duration of the drinking nor that of the blah, blah: some time during the night, during some or several, parts of it. 
If we take "*por eso*" out of the sentence and leave it as: 
"Anoche bebí tres botellas de vino, y *dije* muchas tonterías.", nobody will know if the silly talking was before, during or after the drinking.

2.-"Anoche bebí tres botellas de vino, y luego *estuve* *diciendo* tonterías hasta que me dormí." 
The drinking took place at some point during last night; the verbal incontinence took place some time afterwards, and it went on during some time.
All verbs in the "indefinido" tense. "*Estuve diciendo" *is the continuous past kind of "indefinido", which applies for an indefinite past action that took a while to complete. 

3.-"Anoche, cuando tú llegaste, (ya) *había bebido* tres botellas de vino; por eso *estaba diciendo* tonterías (en aquel momento)." or "por eso *decía* tonterías". (en aquel momento y después)

The first verb of the main clause is in te "pluscuamperfecto": *había bebido *(before you arrived). The second verb of that clause, in the "imperfecto": *estaba diciendo* or *decía.*
The verb in the secondary clause : *cuando tú llegaste* is in the "indefinido", because the arrival took place in the past and  has no other time references. But this clause gives a time reference por the rest of the verbs: "pluscuamperfecto" before it, "imperfecto" after it.

4.-"Anoche, mientras tú *dormías *-or *estabas durmiendo*-, yo me *bebí* tres botellas de vino."

In the first clause, we use the "imperfecto"; it describes an action that went on for some time in the past. In the second, we use the "indefinido"; the action took place in the same past, but there is no reference to its duration and the action is finished.

5,-"Anoche, mientras tu *dormías* - o *estabas durmiendo-* yo *bebía* -o *estaba bebiendo- *vino*.*" 
I have been drinking for as long as you were sleeping. Both actions went on at the same time and had, more or less, the same duration 

There are many more possible variations, so it may look very complex.
But I wish I know how to express al those different nuances in english correctly. We have many verb tenses in spanish -like in french, italian, portuguese and derivates-; but only one real auxiliary verb (haber). I'm lost frequently in english, with your many auxiliaries, which, for me at least, is more complex. 
And by now, Inez could be back at the forum.

Have a good night you all.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, as the title of this thread implies, the original question was about the interchangeability of "decía" y "estaba diciendo". I gave three examples in which they aren't, and one in which they are. Perhaps you or Ynez can explain what makes the difference?


----------



## javargasdom

Salazaar said:


> Yep, I'm following the thread and I think I get it.
> - "estaba diciendo" - was saying in a particular moment (por ejemplo "como estaba diciendo, ... - as I was saying ...)
> - "decía" - used to say in past (por ejemplo "hablaba mucho con mis amigos")
> Do you agree with me?
> p.s. *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino"* - why did you use _haber_ here?


 
I'm back for a while.
I think I have explained one use of the "pluscuamperfecto": Paragraph 3.- on my last entry yesterday at 11:39. Was I clear there?.


----------



## javargasdom

Salazaar said:


> So what's the difference?


 
As many of us have digressed (I did) from the original subject, it may be worth to come back to it.

"Yo *estaba diciendo*" has only one use: to refer to an action (continuous) in the past, that was taking place while some other action or event took place.
Example:
I'm talking to you and paused our conversation to attend a phone call. On resuming, I would say: "Como *estaba diciendo*...(Here, the event of the interruption may be mentioned or implied)." and continue our conversation. 

Another example involving a former past:
I was having a conversation with you last week while  you were waiting for the bus to arrive. The bus arrived and the conversation was broken. 
Today I'm talking to you again, and I may refer to that conversation of last week, and add something to it; I could say: "La pasada semana, mientras esperabas el autobús, *yo estaba diciendo* que..., y quiero añadir que..."

In bothe examples, I could have used *decía* instead of *estaba diciendo.*
There is no difference when used in this way.

But, we also use *decía *to refer to former habits, or repeated acts of saying.
Some of the examples given previously by others in this thread are valid ones. Let me use one:

"Cuando era pequeño, *decía* muchas tonterías" : "While I was a child, I used to say many silly things"
Here we can't use *estaba diciendo. *The continuous form can't match the span of "Cuando era pequeño"; I did not spend all my childhood saying silly things; only from time to time, even if frequently. 
But we could say, colloquially speaking:
"Cuando era pequeño, *siempre estaba  diciendo* tonterías" . "While I was a child, I was always saying silly things". I'm not sure if that is a correct equivalent in english, but should be close.
Here we colloquially match the span of "Cuando era pequeño", by using the adverb *siempre *, even if the meaning of the sentence is not exactly true.

So, the "imperfecto" has two meanings: continuous action in the past, and usual actions, habits in the past.
The "imperfecto continuo" has only one proper meaning: continuous actions in the past.

You may want to replace the verb *decir* by other verbs or by a verbal clause, like "ir a la escuela". Then compare with their equivalent in english (that is, if you have a good or better understanding of theese nuances in english): If in english you have to resource to an auxiliary different than *to be *tu express a past continuous action, then your choice in spanish is the "imperfecto" without *estar.*


----------



## Salazaar

javargasdom said:


> So, the "imperfecto" has two meanings: continuous action in the past, and usual actions, habits in the past.
> The "imperfecto continuo" has only one proper meaning: continuous actions in the past.


I think that's the correct full explanation
The similar question would be about difference between "estuve diciendo" and "dije", and I'm not quite sure what's the difference here. Because in my opinion it may be somehow weird to say "estuve diciendo", because indefinido is something like english past simple, so forcing it to be gerund in the past simple would be odd, because than we would have imperfecto (past continous)


----------



## Outsider

Salazaar said:


> Because in my opinion it may be somehow weird to say "estuve diciendo" [...]


I think that native Spanish speakers have a different opinion.


----------



## Ynez

Outsider said:


> I think that native Spanish speakers have a different opinion.



Yes, we do 

Very good explanation, javar 

Yes, bezene, "decía" is not the most common use in that sentence, but it is possible to give the idea of a period.


----------



## Salazaar

What about the difference between "estuve diciendo" and "dije"?
And what about the use of pluscuamperfecto in *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino, y cuando tú llegaste decía (o estaba diciendo) tonterías."* ? Why do we need to use it here? You are not talking about one thing happening before other


----------



## javargasdom

Salazaar said:


> What about the difference between "estuve diciendo" and "dije"?
> And what about the use of pluscuamperfecto in *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino, y cuando tú llegaste decía (o estaba diciendo) tonterías."* ? Why do we need to use it here? You are not talking about one thing happening before other


 
Yes, we are. It means that I had already had the three bottles of wine before you arrived. Let's rearrange the sentence in a way that, in spanish does not change its meaning:

"Anoche, cuando tú llegaste, (ya) me había bebido tres botellas de vino, y estaba diciendo tonterías."

Or:

"Anoche (ya) me había bebido tres botellas de vino cuando tú llegaste, y estaba diciendo tonterías."

All three sentences describe three actions in the past, each one taking place at their own time, even if some actions overlap to a given extent due to the continuous form of the verb.

And let me introduce the "indefinido" in its continuous form, and then in its simple form, with one of those:

"Anoche (ya) me *había bebido *(pluscuamperfecto) tres botellas de vino cuando tú *llegaste *(indefinido), y luego *estuve diciendo *(indefinido continuo) tonterías hasta que me *dormí *(indefinido simple) ."

Once you have digested this, you may want to try using the "imperfecto continuo" ("estaba diciendo") instead of the "indefinido continuo" ("estuve diciendo"); or even add another clause to have them all toghether.

Should we try?:

"Anoche, cuando tú *llegaste*, ya me *había bebido* tres botellas de vino, y *estaba diciendo* tonterías; luego *estuve un rato callado* y enseguida me *dormí*." Which aproximately would translate as: "Last night, when you arrived, I had already drunk three botles of wine and I was saying nonsense; then I have been/was silent* until I fell asleep.

The sequence is: *Indefinido*, *pluscuamperfecto*, *imperfecto continuo*, *indefinido continuo* and another *idefinido.*

** *I'm not sure what tense to use in english here to translate the "indefinido"; as in Spain we often interchange the "pretérito perfecto" and the "indefinido" when talking (actually in some spanish dialects the "pretério perfecto" is not used at all); I'm not sure whether to use the past simple or the present perfect in english here and now. It goes to my "to do" list.


----------



## xqby

Very interesting! That makes it much more clear.



javargasdom said:


> Last night, when you arrived, I had already drunk three botles of wine and I was saying nonsense; then I *was silent* until I fell asleep.


 
Present perfect would apply if the condition continued into the present time:
"Last night, when you arrived, I had already drunk three botles of wine and I was saying nonsense; I stopped talking because my throat hurt, and have been silent since then." - As of writing this sentence I still haven't said anything.


----------



## Salazaar

@javargasdom. (pluscuamperfecto) - ok, now I understand. 
So the question may be formed as: What is the difference between estaba diciendo (imperfecto continuo) and estuve diciendo (indefinido continuo) ? I hope you explain that as clearly as you did with imperfecto continuo vs. imperfecto simple


----------



## Ynez

Salazaar said:


> @javargasdom. (pluscuamperfecto) - ok, now I understand.
> So the question may be formed as: What is the difference between estaba diciendo (imperfecto continuo) and estuve diciendo (indefinido continuo) ? I hope you explain that as clearly as you did with imperfecto continuo vs. imperfecto simple



estuve diciendo --> a period in the past (without relation to other actions)
estaba diciendo --> a period in the past considered in relation to some other action


Anoche estuve viendo una película muy interesante.
Anoche estaba viendo una película muy interesante cuando se fue la luz.


----------



## javargasdom

xqby said:


> Very interesting! That makes it much more clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Present perfect would apply if the condition continued into the present time:
> "Last night, when you arrived, I had already drunk three botles of wine and I was saying nonsense; I stopped talking because my throat hurt, and have been silent since then." - As of writing this sentence I still haven't said anything.


 
Thanks, xqby. you answer will help fixing my previous acquisitions in my memory. So past simple for the "indefinido" there.


----------



## javargasdom

Salazaar said:


> @javargasdom. (pluscuamperfecto) - ok, now I understand.
> So the question may be formed as: What is the difference between estaba diciendo (imperfecto continuo) and estuve diciendo (indefinido continuo) ? I hope you explain that as clearly as you did with imperfecto continuo vs. imperfecto simple


 
Inez has been faster and sharper.


----------



## Ynez

Ya te hacía falta un cable...


----------



## javargasdom

Salazaar said:


> What about the difference between "estuve diciendo" and "dije"?
> And what about the use of pluscuamperfecto in *"Anoche me había tomado tres botellas de vino, y cuando tú llegaste decía (o estaba diciendo) tonterías."* ? Why do we need to use it here? You are not talking about one thing happening before other


 
Answering your first question last:

The difference is a matter of time. If we use *"estuve diciendo" *we imply "for a while" (continuous action already finished). If we use "*dije" *, we don't explain whether it was a long or short speech, nor how many times I talked.


----------



## javargasdom

Ynez said:


> Ya te hacía falta un cable...


 
Y un descansito. Pensar a la vez en dos idiomas mientras se intenta refrescar ideas algo olvidadas es fatigoso.


----------



## Salazaar

Thanks, that's pretty much clear to me now  Thanks a lot again


----------



## javargasdom

Salazaar said:


> Thanks, that's pretty much clear to me now  Thanks a lot again


 
I'm glad if I helped a bit. This helps me too, in several ways.


----------



## Salazaar

Thanks were to all of you guys


----------



## Outsider

A previous thread about this, with links.


----------



## javargasdom

Outsider said:


> A previous thread about this, with links.


 
Thanks, Outsider. Apparently there weren't very many entries from Spain on those times.
Nevertheless, the level was quite good for foreign language students in an almost do-it-your-self way of learning.


----------

